# Great Deals @ The San Diego Veloswap



## Codayos (Oct 11, 2004)

San Diego's original Veloswap this Sunday Nov. 7th at 9am. Come find great
deals on new and used cycling equipment. Road, MTB, DH, CX, Track. If it's
on two wheels, chances are you'll find a deal on it. Live music from
Sweetness at 11:30am and Mexican food by Acapulcos. 

More info: www.sdvelodrome.com>>[/SIZE]


----------

